# Wy Mulies...



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted to get an early start on looking for areas in Wy for DIY or Semi Guided Mulie Hunt for 2011. A group of 6 of us went out this year Antelope hunting and had a blast. We all tagged out with in 3 days. We got together for deer camp and were talking about maybe looking in to mulies next yr. Was kind of hoping some of you guys that have been there could give us a little insight on where to start looking. We would like to try a DIY but a semi guided might be something the older guys might like better. 
Thanks in Advance,
WMWW


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I have hunted Region B for mulies the last five years. This area is far eastern and about middle of the way up. I love going there, but it has gotten worse and worse with the amount of hunters each year. I was so frustrated this year trying to find an area that didn't have trucks driving around or orange dots all over the place. I hiked back in as far as I could get, yet I still saw other hunters. I was very fortunate to get the buck in my avatar on the last evening. I do know there are some ranches out there, like 30-60k acre ranches, that will let you pay trespass fees to go on and I've run into guys at the processors that did very well on those ranches. I'm not sure how to contact them though and I'm not sure how many people they let on their ranches at a time. I would imagine it's much better than the public land though.


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

NE corner, Area A is full of whitetails, and whitetail hunters. Not too many muleys there. Area B is where my buddy lives and he had success this season on public land shooting a dandy 4x4 muley. He did say that there were quite a few hunters where he was hunting. Another group of friends of mine went farther west into the Teton's and hunted public land. They saw lots of deer, but nothing that they wanted to shoot. I have been to WY twice on DIY whitetail hunts, and if I could have found a ranch to pay a minimal trespass fee to get away from other hunters, I would have. If your group runs into a semi-guided opportunity on private land for the right price, my suggestion is jump on it. Good luck. It sure is beautiful country!!!


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey guys thanks alot for the info. I just wanted to get the ball rolling early so our group could decide if we were going to try our luck with some mulies or go back and shoot some speed goats. Thanks again and as next year gets closer Im sure ill be asking some more questions.
WMWW


----------

